# Zoe's First Hunt



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

My father-in-law has been itching to take my 11 mo old Brittney bird hunting so he set us up on Saturday. We were hoping she'd have an experience dog to follow but she had to go solo instead. Now, keep in mind this is my fisrt bird hunt and I know nothing about training hunting dogs. She did however listen to almost every command I gave her and it was great watching her as she started to get it. It took her a while to understand what she was supposed to do but after she jumped one or two and saw them fly then she started pointed well and looking even harder. I'm gonna have to get her out soon again just so she don't forget her job.

Here us with our birds and Zoe proudly checking her work.









Here's a solid afternoon's "work." The chukar was the first bird she sniffed out. Turned out to be wounded and never took off so that was any easy and good learning tool for her. The bigger male she found buried under a mess of stalks and pointed until we got close and pushed him out.












I couldn't be more proud of my little girl who has since completely worn herself out and is sleeping on my side of the bed. But she's earned a good rest.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

If you want some info on upland dog training try : www.gundogforum.com

I'll be getting my dog this year and will be training my first one as well. Where did you hunt at?

Nice dog, by the way!


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

We were at the Wooster Game Club, at least I think thats what its called. Its in southern Wayne County. Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations! That's gotta make you feel good!


----------

